# Bargain Book Finds 2020



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

(Link to the 2019 thread: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,307749.0.html)

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please**. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!

**"Self-promotion" includes books that the poster has a vested self-interest in--books by friends and family or books that the member is posting on behalf of the author, to include paid or unpaid promotion


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Homicide Trinity (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 36)

Nero Wolfe, $1.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

God Bless You, Dr. Kevorkian by Kurt Vonnegut. $2.99 as of this posting.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Through A Window: My Thirty Years With The Chimpanzees of Gombe by Jane Goodall. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

One of the later Rex Stout/Nero Wolfe books is an Amazon Daily Deal for $1.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Ghost Rider: Travels on the Healing Road by Neil Peart. A great read about life. $4.99 as of now, half price.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Roadshow: Landscape With Drums: A Concert Tour by Motorcycle by Neil Peart, $4.99 as of this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

They are paper books, not Kindle, but Amazon is offering kid books, three for two. Might be good if you are socially distancing with kids!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/promotion/A2DR8T70NSCUXD?&_encoding=UTF8&tag=d09c7-20&linkCode=ur2&linkId=76f408f2092a1930f37e65807e381649&camp=1789&creative=9325#


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Last Time Around Cape Horn: The Historic 1949 Voyage of the Windjammer Pamir 

Reduced from $10.99 to $2.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Pitch That Killed: Carl Mays, Ray Chapman and the Pennant Race of 1920 (Summer Game Books Baseball Classic)

99 cents

https://www.amazon.com/Pitch-That-Killed-Chapman-Baseball-ebook/dp/B0162637UU/ref=pd_lutyp_rtpb_1_2/140-7479988-6525654?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0162637UU&pd_rd_r=43913c52-76d8-47a3-8532-5e09f85dc564&pd_rd_w=hxQA3&pd_rd_wg=BzM0I&pf_rd_p=9735daf5-3695-4695-8030-4ce6e3c89468&pf_rd_r=A30ZV88BKQ8QSWPCG0D2&psc=1&refRID=A30ZV88BKQ8QSWPCG0D2


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/Ravenmaster-Life-Ravens-Tower-London-ebook/dp/B0796XF5KF/ref=pd_lutyp__nn_ebooks_3_4/135-9794258-7796006?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0796XF5KF&pd_rd_r=3878b07b-fa3b-471a-8be2-4f85bd8fa16c&pd_rd_w=8Kxdn&pd_rd_wg=mdb4I&pf_rd_p=9c4391a1-6ded-419a-9845-84f0a9ddff3e&pf_rd_r=QGK4S0K52WJ0480VX79G&psc=1&refRID=QGK4S0K52WJ0480VX79G

The Ravenmaster: My Life with the Ravens at the Tower of London

Currently $2.99


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If you have ever wanted to try JD Robb's In Death series, the first book is on sale for $.99 at posting. Warning - there are currently 50 books in the series with book 51 coming out in September.

_Naked in Death_


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079HRSXKK?ref_=dbs_m_mng_wit_calw_1&storeType=ebooks

After the Dinosaurs: The Age of Mammals

$2.99. Be warned there is an older edition still on Amazon for about $37.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/Good-Shepherd-C-S-Forester-ebook/dp/B07K7BGZYW/ref=msx_wsirn_v1_15?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07K7BGZYW&pd_rd_r=ea0d7678-eb33-4f16-9b82-a843297e4ff7&pd_rd_w=kUsXB&pd_rd_wg=SyVTx&pf_rd_p=3187ad9b-122f-43f5-9fd5-75b35f775d85&pf_rd_r=8AJHKVZQBMK0CPBKYX52&psc=1&refRID=8AJHKVZQBMK0CPBKYX52

The Good Shepherd, by C S Forester

By the author of the Horatio Hornblower series, this book is the basis for the new movie Greyhound. Ninety nine pennies. I highly recommend it if the situation interests you!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Book 4 in JD Robb's In Death series, _Rapture in Death_, is $1.99 at posting



Book 1, _Naked in Death_, is $2.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Songs of the Humpback Whale: A Novel in Five Voices by Jodi Picoult. $2.99 as of this posting.

No link, sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2020)

Asbury High and the Thief's Gamble, $0.99. The first in a YA Cozy Mystery series.

Order Here:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0845LBTQC/ref=as_sl_pc_tf_til?tag=kbchannick-20&linkCode=w00&linkId=643aa498dc594546dc9f94c84afb7b28&creativeASIN=B0845LBTQC


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*The Storied Life of AJ Fikry - currently $1.99*

One of the best books I've read in a long time.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Awakenings by Oliver Sacks. $4.99 as of this writing.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

When I Left Home: My Story by Buddy Guy. Probably the best memoir I've read from a musician, almost like we were having a good long conversation. $2.99 as of this posting.

Couldn't get the Linkmaker to work. Here's my own:
https://smile.amazon.com/When-Left-Home-My-Story-ebook/dp/B007TUY0Z0/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=buddy+guy&qid=1607888891&s=digital-text&sr=1-1


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Bazaar of Bad Dreams: Stories by Stephen King. $2.99 as of this posting.

https://www.amazon.com/Bazaar-Bad-Dreams-Stories-ebook/dp/B00UDCI1AG/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=The+Bazaar+of+Bad+Dreams%3A+Stories&qid=1608032953&s=digital-text&sr=1-2


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

When I Left Home: My Story by Buddy Guy, one of the best guitarists out there. And this is probably the best memoir I've ever read. $2.99 as of this posting.

https://smile.amazon.com/When-Left-Home-My-Story-ebook/dp/B007TUY0Z0/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=buddy+guy&qid=1608514450&s=digital-text&sr=1-1


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*The Genevieve Lenard series (by Estelle Ryan)*, which is very popular here, has had several recent price-drops.

*Book 1:* Permafree

*Books 2, 3, and 4:* 99 cents each

I believe this is the first time 4 has ever dropped this low.

I'm hoping there's a new price-drop each day. I'll definitely keep my eye out and update this thread if I see anything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> *The Genevieve Lenard series (by Estelle Ryan)*, which is very popular here, has had several recent price-drops.
> 
> *Book 1:* Permafree
> 
> ...


For me, these books are so good, they're worth the very modest "regular price". At 99 cents, they're an absolute steal!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Book #15 is currently on sale for $2.99 (has stayed at $14.99 since release) in anticipation of Book #16 being released in February.

I'm a fan of Berry's Cotton Malone series and haven't seen one on this much of a sale ever!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

#9 in JD Robb's in Death series is $2.99
_Loyalty in Death_


----------

